# The co-occurrence of Hashimoto thyroiditis in primary Sjogrens syndrome



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Share The co-occurrence of Hashimoto thyroiditis in primary Sjogrens syndrome defines a subset of patients with milder clinical phenotype.

Read here........
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link Andros.
No wonder Thyroid diseases are so hard to deal with.. by the time its diagnosed it's affecting so many parts of your system you dont know what to deal with first, or how.
I really dont understand why Drs arent more proactive in testing for Thyroid- seeing as how its often at the core of so many Health problems -
Usually the last thing they think of if at all. How hard is it to write a request for a blood test?


----------

